# Where to buy physical Gold Bars/Biscuits?



## trance.god (Jun 8, 2016)

Does anyone know where I can buy actual physical gold biscuits, in Toronto?

I'm talking 100g biscuits, not 1kg bars ! :excitement:


----------



## trance.god (Jun 8, 2016)

trance.god said:


> Does anyone know where I can buy actual physical gold biscuits, in Toronto?
> 
> I'm talking 100g biscuits, not 1kg bars ! :excitement:


Can't seem to find the edit button.....

Anyway, someone had mentioned once, on this forum, that the TD building, downtown, sells them? or something like that? I can't remember exactly..


----------



## Rusty O'Toole (Feb 1, 2012)

About 5 years ago I wanted to buy some gold, and found the best place was my local Royal Bank branch. They could get the gold for me on 24 hours notice. I had to pay for it, at the 10 o'clock London Gold Fix price plus $35 an ounce. There was also a $15 delivery fee. This was the best deal I could find. They will also buy it back for the same price.

This was a new thing when I did it but since then other customers have done the same. Call your local RBC branch and see if they can help you.


----------



## Daniel A. (Mar 20, 2011)

Any coin shop will have what you want.


----------



## zylon (Oct 27, 2010)

Really?

http://canadianmoneyforum.com/gtsearch.php?q=physical


----------



## dotnet_nerd (Jul 1, 2009)

If you're buying gold for the "tinfoil hat" reasons then you need to buy anonymously, with cash, from a coin dealer.

Otherwise, buying from the bank defeats the purpose and you may as well buy paper-gold


----------



## iherald (Apr 18, 2009)

trance.god said:


> Does anyone know where I can buy actual physical gold biscuits, in Toronto?
> 
> I'm talking 100g biscuits, not 1kg bars ! :excitement:


Please provide your exact address and alarm code and I'm happy to tell you where to buy it cheap! :tongue:


----------



## OnlyMyOpinion (Sep 1, 2013)

dotnet_nerd said:


> If you're buying gold for the "tinfoil hat" reasons then you need to buy anonymously, with cash, from a coin dealer...


In which case, I hear some dealers in Edmonton have good prices on special "gold" bars :distrust:

_*$10K in fake gold bars uncovered during Edmonton police investigation*... warning about a counterfeit gold scam in the city after an investigation uncovered thousands of dollars in fake gold bars that have also shown up elsewhere in western Canada. Police began investigating after receiving information late last year regarding the sale of suspected counterfeit gold bars to various merchants in Edmonton._

http://globalnews.ca/news/3169363/10k-in-fake-gold-bars-uncovered-during-edmonton-police-investigation/


----------



## james4beach (Nov 15, 2012)

In Toronto, it's ridiculously easy to buy gold of the highest quality. Buy them from big banks.

Just go downtown to where the banking towers are. You can either walk into Scotiabank and buy bars/coins at the Foreign Exchange and Precious Metals desk, or do the same at the nearby TD complex. I've bought from both and the prices are good ... barely any markup vs spot gold prices. (Coins carry a higher premium but bars are essentially traded at spot prices).

TD location: https://www.tdcanadatrust.com/produ...y-services/foreign-exchange-centres/index.jsp
Scotia contact info: http://www.scotiamocatta.com/products/consignment.htm
Scotia location: https://goo.gl/maps/MTYCnN3SkMJ2

It's easiest if you're a customer of one of these banks. Otherwise bring extra ID, such as driver's license and passport. Remember that capital gains or losses must be reported to the CRA.


----------



## trance.god (Jun 8, 2016)

james4beach said:


> In Toronto, it's ridiculously easy to buy gold of the highest quality. Buy them from big banks.
> 
> Just go downtown to where the banking towers are. You can either walk into Scotiabank and buy bars/coins at the Foreign Exchange and Precious Metals desk, or do the same at the nearby TD complex. I've bought from both and the prices are good ... barely any markup vs spot gold prices. (Coins carry a higher premium but bars are essentially traded at spot prices).
> 
> It's easiest if you're a customer of one of these banks. Otherwise bring extra ID, such as driver's license and passport. Remember that capital gains or losses must be reported to the CRA.



Thank you very much!


----------



## Rottiguy (Mar 7, 2017)

Downtown there is a place on spadina called dragon bullion, I have never personally been there but there website seems to show good prices. Also there is silvergoldbull.ca I have ordered from them in the past and dealt with their customer service, they are great to deal with. Hope this helps, first post lol.


----------



## alingva (Aug 17, 2013)

Every major bank by law has to sell precious metals


----------



## james4beach (Nov 15, 2012)

Rottiguy said:


> Downtown there is a place on spadina called dragon bullion


Do not go to a place in Chinatown called Dragon Bullion. There is no reason to do this. You can buy gold bars from the major banks for as little as 2% to 3% above spot prices. You're already basically getting them at spot prices.

_Do not_ buy gold bars at the Chinese shop behind the Super 8 motel.


----------



## zylon (Oct 27, 2010)

Doing some Sunday window shopping at TorontoGoldBullion dot com.
- free shipping for orders over $500 to most Canadian locations.
- your shopping experience may vary (ysemv).

Spot prices per ounce as I type:
silver - cad 23.84
gold - - cad 1665.41
platinum - cad 1295.61

*Click on thumbnails for larger view.*

Silver Maple cad 27.99 / 17.4% premium / fineness .9999


Silver rounds cad 25.85 / 8.4% premium / fineness .999


Gold bar cad 1685.47 / 1.2% premium / fineness .9999


Platinum bar cad 1362.50 / 5.2% premium / fineness .9995


----------



## JosephK (Nov 7, 2012)

james4beach said:


> In Toronto, it's ridiculously easy to buy gold of the highest quality. Buy them from big banks.
> 
> Just go downtown to where the banking towers are. You can either walk into Scotiabank and buy bars/coins at the Foreign Exchange and Precious Metals desk, or do the same at the nearby TD complex. I've bought from both and the prices are good ... barely any markup vs spot gold prices. (Coins carry a higher premium but bars are essentially traded at spot prices).
> 
> ...


What is the process like and what payment methods are accepted? Do you just walk in and put it on credit?


----------



## james4beach (Nov 15, 2012)

I can only speak to those particular Scotia & TD locations in Toronto. No, you can't purchase using a credit card. You must either pay cash or transfer the money out of your chequing account.


----------



## zylon (Oct 27, 2010)

*Prices will change when metals markets open.*

*Border Gold* - White Rock, BC

1 oz Silver Maple Leaf (Random Date) CAD$27.86

http://www.bordergold.com/ca/silver/sml.html

*Toronto Gold Bullion*

ON SPECIAL
1 oz Silver Canadian Maple Leaf Coins of random years CAD$26.63

https://torontogoldbullion.com/1-oz-silver-canadian-maple-leaf-coin-pre-year.html


----------



## twa2w (Mar 5, 2016)

alingva said:


> Every major bank by law has to sell precious metals


Really? Do you have a reference?


----------



## OhGreatGuru (May 24, 2009)

I hear there's a 100Kg Maple Leaf coin available on the black market in Germany. :rolleyes2:


----------



## alingva (Aug 17, 2013)

Here is the article how to buy precious metals
http://financial-articles.ca/view/a...tore-and-Insure--Precious-Metals-in-Canada-14


----------



## zylon (Oct 27, 2010)

1 oz Various Silver Rounds CAD*21.45* (3% premium over spot price)

https://torontogoldbullion.com/1-oz-various-silver-rounds.html


----------



## fatcat (Nov 11, 2009)

i have dealt with bullion people, border gold and silvergoldbull
border and silvergold are excellent, bullionpeople a little slower
i use etransfer and it works fine


----------



## zylon (Oct 27, 2010)

^^^ #23

I've used them a couple times with satisfactory results. I avoid buying "pre-order" items. Pre-ordering seems to cause some people problems.

Reviews:
https://fr.yelp.ca/biz/toronto-gold-bullion-toronto-2


----------



## DigginDoc (Sep 17, 2015)

Here is a Vancouver site that I look up various items. Friends have used it for sales and purchases for a long time now and recommend it.
Cheers
Doc 

https://www.jandm.com/systemhome.htm


----------



## The Black Wizard (May 16, 2017)

Scotia Mocatta.... they deliver to branches!


----------

